# Tuscan leveling system



## JMH Hagg (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello everyone, brand new to this forum. I had a client ask if I use this leveling system. I am familiar with it but never used it. To me this seems like a DIY'er gadget, correct me if I'm wrong. 22 years in the trade and union trained, I got yelled at for using spacers haha. Your comments are greatly appreciated. Maybe I'm missing out on the next best thing. Thanks


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JMH Hagg said:


> Hello everyone, brand new to this forum. I had a client ask if I use this leveling system. I am familiar with it but never used it. To me this seems like a DIY'er gadget, correct me if I'm wrong. 22 years in the trade and union trained, I got yelled at for using spacers haha. Your comments are greatly appreciated. Maybe I'm missing out on the next best thing. Thanks


It won't make a lousy tile setter do a flawless job, but it helps ensure a 99 percent lippage free job for someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The search feature is your friend. Tons of discussions on this..


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> It won't make a lousy tile setter do a flawless job, but it helps ensure a 99 percent lippage free job for someone who knows what they are doing.


Absolutely agree :thumbsup: If you're already good it will make you even better and faster.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

We like to spend money!! That is it!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

I remember the debates about it when it first came out where some of the older contractors felt like it was cheating.

Hockey players nowadays use composite sticks over wood that flex better and create better torque to give them a harder shot. It doesn't mean they aren't skilled, they are just using technology to better their game. 

Personally, if it can give you a better finished product, no matter how many years you have on the job, why not use it?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

StoneTooling said:


> I remember the debates about it when it first came out where some of the older contractors felt like it was cheating.
> 
> Hockey players nowadays use composite sticks over wood that flex better and create better torque to give them a harder shot. It doesn't mean they aren't skilled, they are just using technology to better their game.
> 
> Personally, if it can give you a better finished product, no matter how many years you have on the job, why not use it?


Some won't use it because of cost. But like you say if it gives you the edge then it's worth using. If it betters your quality of work and the speed at which you can get that quality it will pay for its self with impressed customers who recommend you and increased productivity.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Some won't use it because of cost. But like you say if it gives you the edge then it's worth using. If it betters your quality of work and the speed at which you can get that quality it will pay for its self with impressed customers who recommend you and increased productivity.


I agree completely. A lot of my normal clients just work it into their costs.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Waiting for new green re-usable ones...


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

astor said:


> Waiting for new green re-usable ones...


Yes me too. I hope there cheaper than TLS


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

I would like to use it some day. But it does get pricey especially when your doing 4000-8000 s/f jobs


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thought you posted once, then left.......seems to be common a lot of times.


----------



## JMH Hagg (Apr 10, 2013)

I never said I"ve never used spacers, just trying to be funny. Sounds like my post annoyed you, why even take the time to respond just skip over it. Never used the product, just thought I would ask people who have.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

astor said:


> Waiting for new green re-usable ones


yeah, they are awesome! :thumbsup:


----------

